# Breastfeeding and Ativan



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I have to go in for an MRI of my brain on Thursday. Since I'm pretty claustrophobic (and therefore anxious about the MRI) my dr prescribed me some Ativan to take just prior to the procedure. I'm currently nursing my 2.5 year old, usually 1-2 times a day (only during the night), but sometimes we skip a day. Does anyone know if it's ok to breastfeed after taking the Ativan, and if not how long I need to wait before nursing him. The MRI is in the evening so basically I'm wondering if I can nurse him that night (it would probably be about 6+ hrs later) or if I should get dh to comfort him back to sleep that night.

TIA!


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

Yes, it's okay to take while breast feeding. I have an EBF 8 month old and take Ativan most nights at the moment to help with extreme insomnia. It's metabolized very quickly- take what you need and when you need it.







Hope everything on the MRI is fine . . . .


----------



## MindfulBirth (Mar 3, 2005)

According to Hales "Medications and Mother's Milk" (2008), Ativan is an L3 drug.

In studies, it caused problem for babies when mom took it prenatally, but "the rate of lorazepam (Ativan) secreted into milk would be clinically insignificant under most conditions." The book cautions to look for signs of sedation in your breastfed child.

Best wishes


----------

